# Explorer öffnet kein neues Fenster



## mrelevator (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit folgendes Problem. Ich kann ganz normal mit dem internet explorer (mit XP) ins Internet gehen, aber sobald ich in neues Fenster öffnen möchte, oder ich auf einen Link klicke/eine Seite gelange, die automatisch ein neues Fenster öffnet, geht gar nichts mehr. Es dauert dann etwa eine halbe Minute und es öffnet sich wieder die Seite, die ich vorher hatte.
Wie bekomme ich das wieder hin?

Danke


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

ServicePack inatsllieren; Neu aufsetzen; Neues Profil erstellen; etc.


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

Browser wechseln wäre auch eine Möglichkeit


----------

